# Destin flats 06-19-2011



## kingfisher27 (Dec 1, 2009)

Launched at Legendary Marine at Mid-Bay Bridge around 3:30 p.m. on Sunday for some flats fishing. I fished several spots and only caught catfish and a small juvee shark until around 6:30 p.m. Then all sorts of schools of fish started coming into my area in about 3-4 feet of water. I caught reds and trout until 7:30 on mostly live finger mullet under a cork. Got my first double hookup on redfish which was sweet! :thumbup: 

Reds were just under slot but the trout had some good size to it. All fish released.

Tight lines....

Daniel


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

Nice work! I like fishing that same spot too usually during the week after work. I might fish that area Thursday afternoon if the weather holds up. I think there is rain in the forecast.


----------



## kingfisher27 (Dec 1, 2009)

I've actually never fished that spot before. There was another guy out there wade fishing. Beautiful sunset when I was packing up too.


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 4, 2010)

Where exactly do you launch from there. I have been wanting to fish the area.


----------



## kingfisher27 (Dec 1, 2009)

Just pull into Legendary and go back to the Yacht Club/ Marina then take a right down the grass/dirt trail. Drive past the dirt lot where they keep all their trailers and you can park right down by the water. There's lots of bait by the seawall too.


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Is it private property??? Im always looking to fish somewhere new.. That is a very nice sunset photo..


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

It is private property. It belongs to Legendary Marine. Your suppose to ask them for permission and then you just tell the guys in the marina that you are going to fish, so they know you are back there.


----------



## kingfisher27 (Dec 1, 2009)

Ooops. I guess I didn't know to ask since it was my first time there and another truck was parked near me. There is a chain that runs across a portion of the trail but it was just laying on the ground. Looks like 50% showers and some wind this weekend but I'll probably go back and try my luck again.


----------

